# Car insurance for Polish employee



## markowitzman (4 Aug 2006)

my 24 year old employee is having difficulty getting cover for 1 litre corsa
any brokers specialise in this market?


----------



## daveirl (4 Aug 2006)

Ring AXA my brother works there and they insure stacks of Polish people. I'm surprised he's having difficulty. Does he have a Polish licence?


----------



## Ravima (4 Aug 2006)

companies should not descriminate solely on nationality. 

has he ever had insurance in poland either on his oen or as a nemed driver? if so, then he may be entitled to a discount based on these years of cover.

all companies should give a quotation under MIAB guidelines


----------



## Bgirl (4 Aug 2006)

Don't know why he is having difficulty - know at least two polish people who are with Hibernian and one with Eagle Star.  Once he has a polish license there should be no problem as it is an EU license.


----------



## markowitzman (4 Aug 2006)

to make matters worse it is a she.
4 years no claims and full polish licence with polish insurance policy
allianz and 123.ie no joy and quinn direct will not quote online
thanks for help on this


----------



## Eurofan (5 Aug 2006)

Try FBD, good experiences with them in the past.


----------



## Megan (5 Aug 2006)

daveirl said:
			
		

> Ring AXA my brother works there and they insure stacks of Polish people. I'm surprised he's having difficulty. Does he have a Polish licence?


 
Are axa insuring by stacks now?


----------



## Eurofan (5 Aug 2006)

Megan said:
			
		

> Are axa insuring by stacks now?



It's the easiest way, 1 stack of 5 piles each comprised of 10 Poles


----------



## harvey (5 Aug 2006)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> my 24 year old employee is having difficulty getting cover for 1 litre corsa
> any brokers specialise in this market?


 
Talk to a broker. Online or direct companies generally deal with mass market and websites can get upset if the answer to one of the questions is not the norm. They may very well offer cover by phone rather than web.  Age could be the factor, occuoation, NCB etc. I certainly know of one Polish girl driving and insured with Hibernian. She is over 25 though.


----------



## wiggzie (6 Aug 2006)

Ravima said:
			
		

> companies should not descriminate solely on nationality.


 
how can you start making accusations of discrimination when you know none of the facts? And the original poster doesnt say whether the issue is getting a quote or an affordable quote.


----------



## markowitzman (6 Aug 2006)

> And the original poster doesnt say whether the issue is getting a quote or an affordable quote.


to clarify it is to get a quote rather than affordability


----------



## ACA (7 Aug 2006)

Hubby works with Czech and Polish guys and has organised private motor policies for two of the lads (with poor English) with Quinn on-line. He didn't have any problems,and they both had provisionals. Would she be willing to give you her details and you apply on her behalf? Might just be a communication problem.


----------



## markowitzman (7 Aug 2006)

i did app for her online but was refused cover .......could be due to age (24)?
are going through local broker tomorrow.
from my experience it looks suspiciously like some companies are discriminating on nationality!


----------



## ACA (7 Aug 2006)

As is probably well known at this point - I was for an insurance company investigating claims and the vast majority are 1st provisional licence holders, foreign nationals, or people with no NCB. Most stay for a year or two, to build up some NCB and then go to other companies, once they have an established driving history. 

I can't understand why yr employee is having problems - I feel they must be more to this than meets the eye. My friend is 22, male, 1st provisional, 1L car, Czech and was quoted by 3 large insurance companies, with no hassles. Keep us posted on how you get on with broker.


----------



## harvey (8 Aug 2006)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> i did app for her online but was refused cover .......could be due to age (24)?
> are going through local broker tomorrow.
> from my experience it looks suspiciously like some companies are discriminating on nationality!


 
Rather than local broker, use a broker that someone recommends here who have already get similar people through.


----------



## markowitzman (8 Aug 2006)

quotes from companies through well thought of local broker
axa 2750
fbd 4000
quinn direct 2200
this is for 24 yr old and 26 yr old fiance  both holding 4-6 yr eu licence that is clean with 2-5 yrs no claims
is this the best we can do?
got 750 via allianz direct for girl only but would not cover fiance as not married but they need cover for both.


----------



## deem (8 Aug 2006)

just a thought is the car a polish registered corsa or an irish one, i cant see where the figures are coming from,


----------



## markowitzman (8 Aug 2006)

no irish car
rang quinn direct
same details as we gave on website
said we got quote of 750 from allianz
new quote is 650!
The polish couple went in person this morning to brokers and companies direct to get quotes listed above.
The information was all in writing as regards car details etc etc so this begs a question as to how the price could change so much between morning and afternoon?
does not inspire confidence!


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2006)

Quinn Direct reduced their quote-there's a first (in my experience).


----------



## demoivre (8 Aug 2006)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> no irish car
> rang quinn direct
> same details as we gave on website
> said we got quote of 750 from allianz
> new quote is 650!



...be interested to hear what the " well thought of broker " has to say - €1550 dearer for the same co!


----------

